

Why We Love Ephemeral Messaging (And You Should, Too) - pingpalfred
http://pingpal.io/2014/01/ephemeral-messaging-for-privacy-protection/

======
upofadown
Page has a graphic of a cloud of smoke with the word "Puff!" superimposed.

So this looks legit...

------
skimmas
Ephemeral messages and electronic communications are two incompatible things.

------
tzaman
Reminds me of layer.com (yeah I know, with more privacy an all)

------
hiharryhere
Ephemeral has to rank up there as one of the more irritating buzzwords of
recent times.

Can we stick it in the bin, along with skeuomorphic and Artisanal?

~~~
mutemule
My initial reaction to your comment was "ephemeral has been around for a
while, and has real, tangible meaning, especially when dealing with crypto".

Then I realized the same could be said about the terms 'skeuomorphic' and
'Artisinal', and pretty much any other over-utilized buzzword.

And then I was enlightened.

